
Laptop Battery Hack - wisdomtalks
http://wisnetsol.com/blog/laptop-battery-hack/
======
soyelmango
It would be great if more people did this sort of thing - not because it saves
money, but because it saves throwing away electronics that otherwise work
fine, and well... because I like pulling things apart!

In the past, I've rescued a cordless telephone and a friend's PC (dead battery
on motherboard) from being premature landfill. I plan to do this with my
electric toothbrush when the time comes. If it contains a battery, there's a
fair bet you can get a straight replacement on the web.

~~~
dazzawazza
Agreed. While opening battery cases can be hard as long as you are careful to
not impale the batteries inside it's often possible to service what's there.
I'm not a soldering machine but I've managed to solder batteries without
exploding them.

Electric tooth brushes are a classic example of a whole mechanism going in to
the landfill just because they choose to make it non-servicable.

~~~
joezydeco
Hard? Sometimes it's impossible.

Some of the Dell batteries I've tried to fix have the plastic edges _sonically
welded_ together. They're melted together. You're not going to be able to pry
this open by any shot, you're going to have to cut. It's not going to look
pretty when it's over.

~~~
dazzawazza
I had to Dremel open a newton battery pack. You're right, the end results are
not pretty but I got my newton working again!

The good thing about the newton is that the battery pack is hidden within the
main body.

